# New car prep



## aerodynamic18

Guys we are about to order a skoda kodiaq and rather than let them push the treatments they have on offer I would like to get a detailer to do it instead I would like gtechnix stuff applied as I have liked using it myself in the past. Who can you all recommend to do this? I would like it to be done as soon as I collect the car and can ask them not to remove any of the films etc. Need to be in and around Belfast


----------



## Cookies

Hi bud,

How far away from Tandragee are you. Rollo Gillespie, of Orchard County Detailing is very highly regarded indeed. I've seen his work and it's nothing short of incredible. 

Worth a shout perhaps? If you need someone closer, hopefully some of other NI guys will be able to help. 

Cheers

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Gtechniq have an acredited detailer in Belfast check their site 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------

